# Next weekend: Anyone going out????



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If anyone needs an extra personthis weekendto go out and get wet, let me know. Spearing or not, it doesn't matter, but I will not be spearing. Still a little new at this stuff, just have a handfull of dives under my belt so far. I can throw in my part for gas and what ever else is needed. 

Just went out with Rich (spearfisher)today and got my new gear dialed in etc... So it'sGO TIMEto start getting some dives and eventually start spearing soon.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Or we can try and get out in my boat if it's nice. It just has to be a nice day for me to get some distance out in my 18ft Trophy WA.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess, I'll go fishing if no one is diving this weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Patience grasshopper. I know there are divers going out. Just not dialed in yet!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll take you, if while your diving you catch some keeper grouper and put them on my hook for meoke Man I need to learn to dive.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i have to work friday night, so saturday won't be good. might get the hog out and ride it on sunday. damn hobbies, need to quit work. that always gets in the way. need to get out soon before it gets to cold


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm kickin my kids out, movin to Mexico, gettin a lil 200 square foot hut near the water, a canoe, and diving for my meals every day. They got free medical coverage there.

Screw work


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If anyone goes out on sunday let me know I'm free and i get paid friday. my number is 2068678 or just send me a pm


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/5/2007)*Patience grasshopper. I know there are divers going out. Just not dialed in yet!


I know. This is my last chance for a few weeks to get out due to my wife having surgery soon. Got to get my saltwater therapy in.

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>


> I'm kickin my kids out, movin to Mexico, gettin a lil 200 square foot hut near the water, a canoe, and diving for my meals every day. They got free medical coverage there.
> 
> Screw work


I hear you on that. Work is over rated. There is just never enough time to enjoy all these damn hobbies of mine. I have scaled back to mostly fishing and diving now, and I still don't have the time. If only that winning lotto ticket would fall into my lap.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/5/2007)*I'm kickin my kids out, movin to Mexico, gettin a lil 200 square foot hut near the water, a canoe, and diving for my meals every day. They got free medical coverage there.
> 
> Screw work


DUDE!! That IS my retirement plan, mums the word, my wife doesn't know yet:shedevil.....13 years....gov't pension....BIZZOUW! I'm set!:letsdrink


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey knot I'm interested in going out. I'm probably less experienced than you though. Other than the course and a 75 and 85 ft dive I've got nothing. Everyone that talked me into getting into it is too broke to ever go. I need to hunt this weekend and spend time with my wife and kids, but I can definitely get away for a few hours to get my gear wet. Let me know man. 

take care. kenny


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Check yer PM box Knotayacht!


----------

